# Hilton's $599 promotion to Hawaii.



## thinze3 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sales promo is 6 day and 5 nights in a 1BR for $599!
Free midsize rental car.
$100 Amex gift card.

This is as cheap a deal as I have seen in quite a while.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, that is a great deal.  The rental car does it.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 12, 2009)

DH got one from Delta for the GW, same amount of days in a 1br at same price, 10,000 bonus Skymiles, the $100 credit. Don't think they threw in the rental car on the Delta one.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 12, 2009)

It has lots of terms and conditions....
http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/email/amx/09/04b/dop.html
Income levels are now us to $125K annually which is nearly double from just a few years back.  You may not participate in this promotion if you have an open, incomplete package requiring attendance at a sales presentation, or have participated in a sponsor promotion requiring attendance at a sales presentation: (i) within the last three (3) years at the property or properties promoted in this offer, or (ii) within the last twelve (12) months at any other properties. 

You only have 1 yr to use it.  We have our next big Hawaii trip planned for Sept 2010.  Which is beyond the 1 yr limit.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 12, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> It has lots of terms and conditions....
> http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/email/amx/09/04b/dop.html
> Income levels are now us to $125K annually which is nearly double from just a few years back.  You may not participate in this promotion if you have an open, incomplete package requiring attendance at a sales presentation, or have participated in a sponsor promotion requiring attendance at a sales presentation: (i) within the last three (3) years at the property or properties promoted in this offer, or (ii) within the last twelve (12) months at any other properties.
> 
> You only have 1 yr to use it.  We have our next big Hawaii trip planned for Sept 2010.  Which is beyond the 1 yr limit.



Yep, those sort of terms were on the Delta offer. Wasn't planning on going as it was for April/May timeframe and I'm tied to the school calendar.


----------



## Bustah (Apr 12, 2009)

Wonder if they will waive the 3-yr sales presentation like they always want to do every other time I tell them I just had one during my last stay 6 mos ago


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 12, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> It has lots of terms and conditions....
> http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/email/amx/09/04b/dop.html
> Income levels are now us to $125K annually which is nearly double from just a few years back.  You may not participate in this promotion if you have an open, incomplete package requiring attendance at a sales presentation, or have participated in a sponsor promotion requiring attendance at a sales presentation: (i) within the last three (3) years at the property or properties promoted in this offer, or (ii) within the last twelve (12) months at any other properties.
> 
> You only have 1 yr to use it.  We have our next big Hawaii trip planned for Sept 2010.  Which is beyond the 1 yr limit.



Also, HGVC members and Hilton Club members not eligible:

"Hilton Grand Vacations Club or Hilton Club Members, employees of Hilton Grand Vacations, Hilton Hospitality, Inc. or their affiliates are not eligible."


----------



## krj9999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh, if only this deal had surfaced a couple months ago.  Travelling to Oahu in 10 days and have non-refundable nights and rental car already booked.  Maybe next time.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 13, 2009)

krj9999 said:


> Oh, if only this deal had surfaced a couple months ago.  Travelling to Oahu in 10 days and have non-refundable nights and rental car already booked.  Maybe next time.



My thoughts exactly. I have 13 nights in Hawaii coming in July with 6 of them being on Oahu. I would love to give the Hilton a try.


----------

